# Hệ thống Điện > Driver DC/AC servo motor >  Xin giúp đỡ cách đấu nối cho driver yaskawa sigma 1 , sgdb 15adgy8

## Tuancoi

Xin nhờ các cao thủ giúp đỡ cách xác định 2 cặp chân xung chiều cho con driver sigma 1 sgdb 15 adgy8. Hiện tại em đã down phần catalog của em nó về nghiên cứu. Xong khi dò các chân trên jack 3M 10350 thì 2 cặp dây xung chiều nó lại ko đấu dây vào vị trí chân số 7-8 và 11-12 như catalog hướng dẫn

Thật sự bế tắc và ko hiểu nguyên nhân. Nhờ ae chuyên về servo giúp đỡ

----------


## manipul

Hiện jack 3M của bác ko đấu xung chiều vì cái servo này trước đây người ta ko dùng chế độ position, mà là dùng speed hay velocity nên nó được đấu chân khác, bác kết nối driver với máy tính là thấy ngay mà.

----------

Tuancoi

----------


## Tuancoi

> Hiện jack 3M của bác ko đấu xung chiều vì cái servo này trước đây người ta ko dùng chế độ position, mà là dùng speed hay velocity nên nó được đấu chân khác, bác kết nối driver với máy tính là thấy ngay mà.


Vô cùng cảm ơn bác! Hiện tại thì em chưa thể kết nối mấy em servo này với máy tính. Nếu như bạn nói thì cứ kết nối dây 7-8 và 11-12 cho chân xung chiều của Bob là ok phải ko ?

----------


## manipul

Bác phải kết nối nó với may tính hoặc cái hand held operator, cài đặt chuyển nó qua chế độ position thì chân 7-8, 11-12 mới có tác dụng, cáp nối máy tính thì trong manual có sơ đồ đó bác.

----------

Tuancoi

----------


## Tuancoi

Mình vẫn còn thắc mắc là nó là 3 con servo của con máy phay V360 misu . Hiện bộ điện còn nguyên nên việc nó ko chạy theo xung chiều là điều khó hiểu.

----------


## manipul

Bác dò trên cái jack 50pin, nếu chân 5-6 có kết nối thì là nó chạy Speed/velocity, kết nối vói máy tính thì sẽ rõ hết mà bác.

----------

Tuancoi

----------


## Nguyen Tuan

con v360 này nó chạy analog 0-10v, b cần set sại sang position. B chỉnh lại trong parameter là được

----------

Tuancoi

----------


## Tuancoi

Thanks 2 bác! Vậy là em đã có hướng chiến đấu. Để em kiếm sợi dây cáp nghiên cứu thêm

----------

